# can my dog do the A-frame if his growth plates arn't closed



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a 1 year old GSD. He weighs 64 pounds. I don't think his growth plates are closed yet. I jump him 12 ( 2 inches smaller than height of elbow) I am currently doing the A-frame full hieght in classes and less steep at home. We do classes once a week. I am in junior handler intermidiate 3 class. I go with the small dogs so he doesn't jump high. Also he doesn't do the weave poles. Can I do the full height A-frame or should I wait until his growth plates are closed? As I said before class is only once week and at home the Aframe isn't as steep.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldn't; patience pays off in the end.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would only do the A frame lower, not full height. But, if it's once or twice a session, once a week, you are probably ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you live in England? who's dog are you talking about?
yours or your grandparents?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

NO - do not do anything except low impact until the growth plates are closed...no pounding and everything in moderation

Lee


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

My dog did the A-frame the first time when he was about 15 months old. If you do the dogwalk before, they usually just "transfer" it (contacts etc.) so there's no need to do it that early!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

NO, I would not do nor as a trainer would condone a one year old doing a full height a frame.

To much slamming on the joints, keep it lowered and work on having solid contacts.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> do you live in England? who's dog are you talking about?
> yours or your grandparents?


I'm talking about my dog Teddy. He is the one who loves agility.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> I would only do the A frame lower, not full height. But, if it's once or twice a session, once a week, you are probably ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Right now we are working on snookers and jackpot level 3-4 courses. So u don't have to do the A-frame. I always avoid the Aframe if i can and never do the weave poles. I know how bad it is for his back. I usually skip it. Teddy is very advanced for his age. All the other classes are way to easy for him. Teddy even did a level 1-2 jumpers course in 14 seconds. Of course it wasn't in a competition and he only was jumping 12.


----------

